# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  iPhone 6 mạ vàng với logo Apple bằng kim cương, giá 2,7 triệu USD

## nguyenminh170

*Sau khi cho đặt hàng phiên bản iPhone 6 mạ vàng 24k với giá khoảng 82 triệu đồngh, dường như hãng thời trang Amosu chưa thấy "đủ đô" khi tiếp tục giới thiệu một phiên bản mạ vàng đính kim cương với điểm nhấn là logo táo được tạo ra từ một viên kim cương khổng lồ.*

Kiệt tác mới của Amasu là chiếc iPhone 6 được gắn thủ công 6127 viên kim cương nhỏ và một viên kim cương khổng lồ mang logo của Táo. Trong đó, viên kim cương dùng làm logo Apple có kích thước 51,29 carat và được những người thợ kim hoàn lành nghề cắt gọt tinh xảo.
Những viên kim cương lấp lánh sẽ được gắn trên một thân máy được mạ vàng 24k và dự kiến để hoàn thành một sản phẩm như thế này, những người thợ phải bỏ ra thời gian khoảng 2 tháng.
_Amosu_ gọi chiếc điện thoại này là _Diamond iPhone 6_ và bán ra sản phẩm với giá 2,7 triệu USD (_tương đương 57,5 tỷ đồng_). Tuy nhiên, chưa thấy Amosu nhắc đến các phiên bản iPhone 6 Plus và nếu có thì với kích thước lớn như thế, việc đính kim cương và mạ vàng sẽ kéo theo một mức giá _"khủng"_ hơn cả phiên bản _Diamond iPhone 6_.
Lưu ý thêm rằng, những phiên bản iPhone đặc biệt này không có sẵn trên thị trường mà chỉ được cung cấp theo các đơn đặt hàng trực tiếp, lý do thì ai cũng biết...

----------


## ductri2102

*Trả lời: iPhone 6 mạ vàng với logo Apple bằng kim cương, giá 2,7 triệu USD*

2,7 triệu USD đắt hơn cả 1 con ronroy con này chắc chỉ trưng bày thôi

----------


## panda126

*Trả lời: iPhone 6 mạ vàng với logo Apple bằng kim cương, giá 2,7 triệu USD*

tiền đâu mua trời khủng hoảng chuwaxx

----------


## thanhle117

*Trả lời: iPhone 6 mạ vàng với logo Apple bằng kim cương, giá 2,7 triệu USD*

tròi có mí chục tỷ mà có zi dâu bồ đức xúc hết

----------


## skygame

*Trả lời: iPhone 6 mạ vàng với logo Apple bằng kim cương, giá 2,7 triệu USD*

diễn đàn bị xao í cmt hoài k dc

----------


## stevey

*Trả lời: iPhone 6 mạ vàng với logo Apple bằng kim cương, giá 2,7 triệu USD*

tin đồn nhãm chết z, ếu tin dc

----------


## chuyenxemay

*Trả lời: iPhone 6 mạ vàng với logo Apple bằng kim cương, giá 2,7 triệu USD*

tin vặt nhỉ đau mà có đt mắt zị haiz

----------


## daocba

*Trả lời: iPhone 6 mạ vàng với logo Apple bằng kim cương, giá 2,7 triệu USD*

chua tin cho lắm hay chỉ qua là tin đồn

----------

